# How soon to rebreed Boer doe???



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

After a Boer doe has kids, how long is it before she can get pregnant again? Can she actually get pregnant while still nursing babies? What about a doe who aborts? Is it the same for that doe? Thanks!!


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

Goats can concieve while nursing kids and after aborting. I have rebred a doe a couple weeks after she aborted. I'd wait to rebreed a doe who is raising kids as it is hard on them to be rebred too soon. Some Boer breeders breed to get three kiddings in two years. I do not do that. I breed my Boers to kid once a year. I think that is better for the longevity of the doe.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

goatkid said:


> Goats can concieve while nursing kids and after aborting. I have rebred a doe a couple weeks after she aborted. I'd wait to rebreed a doe who is raising kids as it is hard on them to be rebred too soon. Some Boer breeders breed to get three kiddings in two years. I do not do that. I breed my Boers to kid once a year. I think that is better for the longevity of the doe.


But it's sometimes better for profits to keep them kidding. You must decide for your self which way to go. If you do the numbers you will see.

say 1 does production over 6 years v/s 1 does over 10
------------------re breed--------------------single breed 
year 1----------------2--------------------------2 kids
year 2-------------2/2 or 4-----------------------2
year 3----------------2--------------------------2
year 4-------------2/2 or 4-----------------------2
year 5----------------2--------------------------2
year 6-------------2/2 or 4----------------------2 
year 7-------------1 cull doe---------------------2
year 8-------------------------------------------2
year 9-------------------------------------------2 
year 10------------------------------------------2
year 11--------------------------------------1 cull doe

Total production is 2 less kids. But the feed costs are half. This is the way to make money in the meat business. The other thing is the cull doe will probably be worth more money at 7 years v/s 11.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

You know, I kind of accidentally bred my biggest boer doe 3 times over the past two years. She gave me twins, twins, and last Monday, triplets. The breeding in the middle was to a really nice buck who was moving away from the area, so I decided to do a "short season breed-back", when her kids were three months old and ready to be weaned. I have had no problems and she has maintained great condition. BUT, I feed extremely well (alfalfa/grass hay, alfalfa pellets, grain as per many recommendations on this board starting at 100 days preggers and green lush pasture which they nibble at). In addition, I have upped the bo-se shots that I normally give. I talked to a few breeders in the Northern California area and they all have gone to a more aggressive bo-se program. Day old kids, then at weaning, then when put in with the buck for breeding at 10 months of age, then prior to kidding, and from there when put in with the buck and prior to kidding. I've got to say, bo-se at breeding, is supposed to help with reproductive health. All five of my does this season twinned or tripled (Caramel has yet to kid but as she looks like a ginormous white tick, she's GOT to have at least twins). Last year, most singled or doubled. So to make a short story long, I am not that worried about breeding them back at 3 months as long as I continue to keep them in good condition.


----------



## mberryrfd (Apr 1, 2006)

We have a doe almost due as in any day.They live with the buck.He last kid was born 9 (id have to look at caledar) could be 8 monthes ago.
Most boers wean at 3 monthes, mamma just dries up. 5 monthes pregnant.so about 8-9 monthes.
We have a doe who aborted last summer around July is also about to kid.
Boers can kid 3 times in 2 years which does make it a 8 month cycle.
Now this we we pulled a few in the house and bottle fed we are waiting see if the cycle changes.


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

We wean between 3-4 mo. And the last two rounds the buck has gone in with the girls at weaning. That's for my 50/50 crosses. I don't/can't do that with the milk girls.


----------

